# Chetumal retiree



## loosetappet (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi,been in Chetumal since mid Nov and haven't really met any expats. I'm retired here, got a small apt and a bike😎 and it seems to be be a nice, affordable town. My espanol needs a lot of improvement but I have been getting by with the help of strangers and Google translate. If anyone would like to communicate I guess we can start her(never been on a forum before) and we can take it from there.ADIOS!


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry no one has responded. I guess Chetumal is pretty isolated in terms of expat interest. Im sure there are some there maybe just not on this forum.

Good attitude you seem to have and nice to hear you know you need to work on your Espanol.

One benefit of no other gringos is having to suck in all that Spanish every day.

Maybe you could fill us in on basics like what size is your apartment. what features does it have. Was it furnished at all. How much per month, utility cost internet, etc. How did you go about finding the apartment? 

What is the possibility or ease of going into Belize for you? 

Also I would be interested in knowing if you have a way of buying seafood direct from the fishermen and what are some average prices.

Hang in there and keep up that great attitude!


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

I was in Belize for a short stay long time ago. Probably in 2000 or 2001.
I flew into Belize, got a Taxi hire to Guatemala and made it back to Belize for my return flight, with time to spare to take a day trip to Corozal and cross into Mexico around Chetumal.
Two weeks for the entire time in Belize and beyond, so i have only novice level experience there. 
It was easy to see when i went, long ago, no sign of foreigners there, not even Belizean people. I went back to Belize with less than 3 hours that day in Mexico around Chetumal.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Loosetappet,
I saw you mentioned you are retired and living in Chetumal. We currentl are in Guatemala, where I have lived on and off for 30 years and my wife was born and raised. She has family in Chetumal that visit regularly and we have decided to live there starting January of 2021 for six months each year and drive back to Guatemal for six months. Are you still in Chetumal? Like the city? Look forward to hearing your thoughts.. Saludos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> Hi Loosetappet,
> I saw you mentioned you are retired and living in Chetumal. We currentl are in Guatemala, where I have lived on and off for 30 years and my wife was born and raised. She has family in Chetumal that visit regularly and we have decided to live there starting January of 2021 for six months each year and drive back to Guatemal for six months. Are you still in Chetumal? Like the city? Look forward to hearing your thoughts.. Saludos


It has been over a year since Loosetappet logged in, so you might not get a response.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Tundra.. I will make a seperate post..


----------



## barhduderanch (4 mo ago)

We are in Belize and looking for the best place in Chetumal to take our Volkswagen Amarok pickup to have the motor replaced. Any suggestions?


----------

